# File von http-Server kopieren



## ppp (1. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit unter Java eine Datei von einem http-Server zu kopieren? Mir schwebt so etwas wie org.apache.commons.net.io.Util.copyStream vor, nur für http.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## thE_29 (1. Sep 2006)

Einfach ne Datei die Aufn Server liegt?

Wenn ja, sieh dir mal UrlConnection an!

Da gibts ne Methode getInputStream()


----------



## ppp (1. Sep 2006)

Verwende ich ja schon, aber ich möchte für den Kopiervorgang nicht jedes Zeichen einzeln auslesen/schreiben, sondern in einem Rutsch den ganzen InputStream in einen OutputStream (-> Zieldatei) kopieren. Gibt es dafür nicht schon irgendeine Util-Klasse/Methode?

Gruß
Philpip


----------



## thE_29 (1. Sep 2006)

Toll, und was glaubst du macht eine andere Klasse?!

Die machen das gleiche nur siehst du es nicht..

Oder glaubst du der kann sich die bytes irgendwoher zusammengaukeln?

Desweiteren kann man input/outputstreams auch Blockweise auslesen!

Bsp.:


```
//gegen sein ein InputStream in und OutputStream out
byte buf[] = new byte[1024];
for(int x = in.read(buf); x != -1; x = in.read(buf))
  out.write(buf,0,x);
in.close();
out.close();
```


----------



## ppp (1. Sep 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Toll, und was glaubst du macht eine andere Klasse?!
> 
> Die machen das gleiche nur siehst du es nicht..
> 
> ...



Hast völlig recht. Wie ich vorhin bemerkt habe, funktioniert org.apache.commons.net.io.Util.copyStream auch bei http-Streams.  Ein Bug hatte mich da etwas irritiert. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Gast (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Verwende:
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader( connection.getInputStream() ) );

mfG Peter


----------

